# ثياب الحملان



## candy shop (11 سبتمبر 2007)

لقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث

قال السيد المسيح وهو يحذر تلاميذه من اليهود في أيامه "يأتونكم بثياب الحملان. وهم ذئاب خاطفة"!! 

أي يأتونكم بمظهر الطيبة والوداعة والمسالمة. وهم عناصر عنيفة فتاكة تشبه الذئاب التي تخطف. فما هي تأملاتنا في ثياب الحملان هذه. وفي أية المجالات يمكن أن تنطبق؟؟ 
يمكن أن ينطبق هذا الوصف علي العدو الذي يلبس ثياب الأصدقاء. أو علي الخاطئ الذي يتظاهر بالبر. ويمكن أن ينطبق علي المرائين الذين قال عنهم السيد المسيح إنهم يشبهون القبور المبيضة من الخارج وفي داخلها عظام نتنة... 

ہہہہ 

وثياب الحملان يمكن أن يلبسها الشيطان نفسه..! 

فالشيطان يتقن أساليب الخداع. ويستطيع أن يظهر إن أراد في هيئة ملاك من نور. أو في صورة أحد الأنبياء أو القديسين. أو في هيئة روح من أرواح الموتي. وقد يتخذ له أي اسم من الأسماء وأي شكل وأي صوت.. ويستطيع الشيطان أن يظهر في رؤي كاذبة. أو في أحلام كاذبة. ويوجه الإنسان بطريقة ما... 

لذلك ينبغي علي كل إنسان أن يكون حريصاً وحكيماً. وله موهبة التمييز. 

والكتاب ينصحنا بأن نميز الأرواح.. وإن لم يكن لاحد منا هذه الموهبة. حينئذ تنفعه المشورة الصالحة. حينما يذهب إلي أحد المختبرين. ويستشيره في أمثال هذه الأمور ليكشفها له. لأن الشياطين استطاعت أن تضل كثيرين صدّقوا خداعها ولم يكتشفوها. لأنها كانت تلبس ثياب الحملان. 

ہہہ

علي أن تعبير "ثياب الحملان" يمكن أن ينطبق أيضا علي الرذائل التي تلبس ثياب الفضائل وعلي الأخطاء التي تتسمي بغير أسمائها. 

إن الخطيئة التي تغري الأشرار وهي مكشوفة وصريحة. لا تستطيع أن تحارب الأبرار والقديسين هكذا. لأنها لو ظهرت لهم بوجهها الصريح لرفضوها. لذلك فإن الشيطان حينما يحاربهم بخطية معينة. قد يلبسها ثوب الفضيلة. أو يعطيها اسما يريح الضمير! وهكذا يضل غير الحكماء وغير العارفين. ومثل هذا التضليل يمكن أن يكشفه المرشد الروحي إذا ما عُرض عليه... 

ہہہ 



وهذه الأسماء المستعارة التي تلبسها الخطية. قد يستخدمها أشخاص يعرفون تماما أنهم مخطئون. ولكنهم يخفون أخطاءهم بثياب الحملان. حتي لا يخجلوا أمام الآخرين. وحتي لا ينكشفوا. 

إن ثياب الحملان قد يقع فيها البعض عن طريق الجهل وعدم الخبرة. وقد يستخدمها البعض بأسلوب الخداع أو الرياء. 

وأمثال هؤلاء المرائين: إن استطاعوا أن يخدعوا غيرهم. إلا أنهم مكشوفون أمام الله فاحص القلوب والأفكار والنيات. ومكشوفون أيضا أمام ضمائرهم... وقد يكشفهم الناس كما يقول الشاعر: 

ثوب الرياء يشفّ عما تحته .. فإذا التحفت به فإنك عار 
علي أن هؤلاء المرائين. قد يسهل بهم الاستهتار أحياناً إلي أن يتهكموا علي البسطاء. لكي ينطوي عليهم الخداع. 

ہہہہ

وثياب الحملان يستخدمها العقل أحياناً لتبرير سلوك النفس: 

إن العقل لا يكون في كل وقت عقلاً صرفاً. أو مفكراً في الحق تفكيراً سليماً.. وإنما كثير ما يكون العقل خادما مطيعا لرغبات النفس... يحاول أن يبرر شهوات هذه النفس. وأن يبرر سلوكها. حتي لا تبدو مدانة أمام الضمير.. وهكذا يعطي الخطايا والنقائص أسماء مقبولة غير اسمائها الحقيقية. 

وسنحاول أن نضرب لذلك بعض الأمثلة: 

فالاستهتار مثلا يلبس ثياب الحملان. ويأخذ اسم الحرية! 

وكلمة الحرية كلمة جميلة لا يجادل أحد في سمو معناها. 

ہہہ 

وتحت اسم الحرية يفعل الشخص ما يشاء. مستخدما هذا الاسم الجميل في فعل ما لا يليق. ناسياً أن الحرية في معناها الحقيقي. هي تحرر النفس من الأخطاء ومن الشهوات المعيبة.. 

فالشخص الحر هو الذي لا تستعبده عادة رديئة أو شهوة بطالة أو طبع فاسد. وليس معني الحرية أن يكسر أحد وصايا الله ويقول أنا حر أفعل ما أشاء!! فمثل هذا الشخص ليس هو حراً. بل هو مستعبد للشيطان وإغراءاته.. هو يحاول أن يُلبس الاستهتار ثياب الحملان. ويعطيه اسم الحرية.!! 

وليست الحرية أن تكسر قواعد المرور. وتقول أنا حر أسير كيفما أشاء!! فهذه ليست حرية. إنما هي استهانة بالنظام العام... 

وفي بعض بلاد الغرب لبس الفساد. والشذوذ الجنسي. وإدمان المخدرات ثياب الحملان. وتسمي باسم الحرية الشخصية.. 

وفي بعض البلاد لبس الالحاد والانحراف الديني والمذهبي ثياب الحملان أيضا. وتسمي باسم الحرية الدينية وحرية العقيدة!! حتي أن بعضهم اعتنق عبادة الشيطان. وبني له بيوتا للعبادة وممارسات.. وطالب الدولة بحمايتها. باسم الحرية!! 

ہہہہ

كذلك قد تلبس الشهوة الجسدية ثياب الحملان. وتتسمي باسم الحب! 

والحب كلمة جميلة في معناها السامي تنال توقير الجميع... 

ولكن هل كل ما يسمونه حباً. هو حب في حقيقته؟! ألا يجوز أن خطية ما تخشي أن تكشف عن حقيقتها الفاسدة. فتلبس ثياب الحملان وتتسمي بهذا الاسم الجميل؟! ألا يحدث أحياناً أن شاباً يصادق فتاة صداقة غير بريئة مملوءة بالأخطاء الواضحة الفاضحة. ويسمي هذه العلاقة خطأً باسم الحب. وهي بعيدة عنه كل البعد!! 

أتذكر أنني مرة في حديث صحفي سئلت عن الفرق بين الحب والشهوة؟ 

فقلت إن الحب يريد دائما أن يعطي. والشهوة تريد دائما أن تأخذ.. 

ہہہہ

إن الذي يحب فتاة محبة حقيقية. المفروض فيه أن يحب لها الخير. 

فلا يسيء إلي عفتها وطهارتها. ولا يسيء كذلك إلي سمعتها... 

فإن أتلف عفة هذه الفتاة. وأفقدها بساطتها. وأدخلها في خبرات خاطئة. وشغل عقلها. وضيّع وقتها أو مستقبلها. وعلّمها الكذب علي أهلها. وعوّدها العمل الخاطئ في الخفاء.. فلا يصح أن يقول علي الرغم من كل ذلك إنه يحبها..! 

فالذي يحب. ينبغي أن يكون طريقه سليماً وواضحاً. ويعمل في النور وليس في الظلام. ولا يصح أن يكون الحب مجرد ثياب حملان تخفي في داخلها ذئاباً خاطفة.. 

ہہہہ

كذلك قد تلبس القسوة ثياب الحملان. وتتسمي بالحزم.. 

فقد تعاتب أباً قاسياً يسوم أولاده ألوان العذاب. فيبرر موقفه بأنه ليس قاسياً. وإنما هو حازم! ويطلق علي معاملته الفظة الخشنة لأبنائه اسم التأديب أو التربية! ويقول عن عنفه في تربية أبنائه إنها حفظ لهم حتي لا يخطئوا! بينما تكون قسوته بعيدة كل البعد عن أساليب التربية. وقد تأتي بعكس ما يريد. وتغرس في نفوس الأبناء الكبت والشعور بالظلم. والرغبة في الانطلاق من هذا البيت.. ولكنها ثياب الحملان التي يحاول بها الأب إخفاء وحشيته وقسوته! 

ہہہہہہہ

وثياب الحملان قد تدخل أحياناً في بعض مجالات النصب علي عقول بعض البسطاء أو غير المتعلمين. وبخاصة في الأرياف.. 

ہ وربما يدخل في هذا المجال المشتغلون بقراءة الكف "باعتباره علماً" أو بقراءة الفنجان. أو بضرب الرمل ووشوشة الودع. أو بمعرفة البخت عن طريق النجوم. أو طريق البندول. وغير ذلك من الغيبيات.. وتسمية كل ذلك باسم الموهبة. أو الفراسة. أو النبوة وإدعاء معرفة المستقبل. وكلها ثياب حملان تخفي مجموعة من الإدعاءات.. 

ہ ويدخل في مجال استغلال بساطة الناس: المشتغلون بالسحر و"العمل"! وإشعار بعض اليائسين والحائرين. بأنه قد عُمل لهم عمل يحتاج إلي فكه. أو إلي حجاب يحجب الشر عنهم. أو إلي الاتصال بالأرواح أو بالجن للتفاهم في هذا الأمر. وكل اتصال له أجره! 

ہہہہہ

قتل الأخت الخاطئة قد يلبس أيضا ثياب الحملان. تحت عنوان غسل شرف العائلة. ومحو العار عنها.. 

وأيضاً الانتقام لقتل الأب أو الأخ بقتل قاتله. يلبس ثوباً آخر من ثياب الحملان. ويعتبر لوناً من القوة وكرامة الأسرة. وقديماً في أيام الجاهلية كانوا يجدون أحد ثياب الحملان يغطون به وأد البنات.. وجرائم كثيرة كانت تستتر وراء قوة الشخصية. وكان يبررها الذين مارسوا الحكم الاستبدادي والديكتاتوري أمثال هتلر في ألمانيا. وأيضاً روبسبير وشركائه بعد الثورة الفرنسية في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر. 

وبعض جرائم القذف والسب العلني تحاول أن تأخذ اسم حرية الصحافة. والاجتماعات الثورية قد تأخذ اسم الحرية السياسية وسب المرشحين لبعضهم البعض في الانتخابات تلبس ثوب الديمقراطية!! 

ہہہہ

ومن ثياب الحملان المشهورة. ثوب آخر اسمه الفن: 

وكلمة الفن محبوبة من الجميع. ومن فروعها الفنون الجميلة وكل ما تشتمل عليه. ولكن "فنوناً" أخري ليست جميلة تنتحل هذا الاسم أيضاً! 

فهناك نوع من الرقص الخليع يسمونه أيضا فناً. وكذلك بعض التماثيل والصور العارية التي تخدش الحياء تدخل في نطاق الفن. وعروض عديدة من الإباحية. ومن الأغاني العابثة. ومن الروايات المثيرة. تسمي أيضاً فناً. وكلها تنطوي داخل ثياب الحملان. وإن رأي أن ينتقدها. يتهمونه بأنه يحارب الإبداع الفني! 

ہہہہ

وما أكثر الأسماء المستعارة التي تلبسها أخطاء الناس: 

ويعوزني الوقت في هذا المقال أن أتحدث عنها بالتفاصيل: 

فالدهاء أو المكر أو الخبث. قد يتسمي بالذكاء أو بحسن التصرف! 
والإسراف قد يأخذ اسم الكرم. والتهكم أو المزاح الردئ. قد يتسمي باسم خفة الروح! والشتيمة والانتقاد المرّ والكلام الجارج ضد سياسات القادة. يسمونها كلها باسم الاصلاح.. والتعصب الردئ قد يأخذ اسم الغيرة المقدسة والتمسك بالدين. وأحياناً يسمي الكذب بالكذب الأبيض لإخفاء حقيقته. والملابس الخليعة قد تأخذ اسم الموضة. وقد تختفي الرشوة تحت اسم الهدية. وتختفي السرقات تحت شكليات رسمية لا ترضي الضمير.. إلي آخر هذه الأنواع. 

ہہہہہ

وثياب الحملان قد يلبسها البعض في معاملاتهم للآخرين: 

فقد يسلك إنسان بأسلوب من التملق والنفاق. فإن عاتبته علي ذلك. يقول لك إن هذا لون من السياسة. أو من الحكمة. أو كسب الاصدقاء! بينما يستطيع أن يصل إلي ذلك بغير تملق. 
وقد يدسّ شخص عند رئيسه في حق زملائه. ويسمي الدس والوقيعة بأنه اخلاص منه لرئيسه وللصالح العام! وما هو إلا من ثياب الحملان. 

ہہہہ

ومن ناحية أخري. قد يلبس ضعف الشخصية ثوب الطيبة والوداعة: 

وتحت اسم الطيبة قد يتلف أب أولاده. وقد يتلف رئيس أو مدير كل الهيئة التي تحت إدارته. لكونه يسلك بتساهل معيب يسميه الوداعة! والمفروض أن يكون الإنسان لطيفاً في غير ضعف. وحازماً في غير عنف. وقد يعاقب ويكون طيب القلب في معاقبته. كما قد يعفو ويكون حازماً خلال عفوه... وهكذا تكون الشخصية المتكاملة.. 

ہہہہہہ

ليتنا إذن نواجه الحقائق عارية وصريحة. ولا نسمي الأمور بغير اسمائها. لكي نستطيع أن

نصحح أنفسنا من الداخل. ويصلح المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه.. أما ثياب الحملان فإنها تحاول أن تخفي العيوب دون اصلاحها..!!​


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ثياب الحملان*

+



> إن الذي يحب فتاة محبة حقيقية. المفروض فيه أن يحب لها الخير.
> 
> فلا يسيء إلي عفتها وطهارتها. ولا يسيء كذلك إلي سمعتها...
> 
> ...




*+*



يتحدث هنا قداسة البابا شنودة عن الحب بين شاب و فتاة مسيحيين .. 

و لكن بماذا نصف شاب مسلم يخدع فتاة مسيحية بإسم الحب ؟!! 

حتى وصف ذئاب في ثياب حملان غير كاف له .. 

فبناتنا تحتاج إلى معرفة ما هو الحب .. و كيف يكون هذا الحب بحسب مشيئة الله تبارك إسمه ..

و تحتاج أيضاً إلى معرفة كيفية إكتشاف هؤلاء الذئاب الذين يأتون فى ثياب حملان .. يحملون قوساً و سهماً و خلف ظهورهم أجنحة .. و يدعون أنههم يحملون سهام الحب .. ويحملون الحب .. و لكن يخفون عن الاعين ذيولهم .. التى تثبت أنهم شياطين و ليسوا ملائكة .. 

بالفعل نحتاج إلى مزج البساطة بالحكمة .. حتى لا تتحول البساطة إلى سذاجة و غباء .. و من بعد السذاجة و الغباء .. يكون دمار .. و هلاك ..

ينبغى أن نكون أذكياء .. 

فلا شخص يخدعنا بإسم الحب .. ولا شخص يخدعنا بإسم الدين .. 

فهناك بعض الشباب المسيحي الذى يستغل الايمان الواحد فى أن يشغل قلب فتاة .. و يعتمد على أنهما من دين واحد .. فيطمئن قلب الفتاة .. و لا تستيقظ إلا بعد أن يضيع كل شىء .. 

*ليتنا نكشف هذه الذئاب سريعاً .. قبل أن نمضى و تبقى ليتنا* 

موضوع رائع يا كاندى أشكرك عليه كثيراً


----------



## املا (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ثياب الحملان*

شكرا لك الرب يباركك 

بالنسبه للمشاركه السابقه لازم الكل يعرف انو كل اشي حتى الحب بنعمه الله مباركه يعني تحت باب سر الزواج المقدس 
و كل اشي ليس تحت  نعمه الله لا يستحق


----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ثياب الحملان*



REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...






شكراااااااااااا على الشرج

وعلى رأيك فى الموضوع

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ثياب الحملان*



املا قال:


> شكرا لك الرب يباركك
> 
> بالنسبه للمشاركه السابقه لازم الكل يعرف انو كل اشي حتى الحب بنعمه الله مباركه يعني تحت باب سر الزواج المقدس
> و كل اشي ليس تحت  نعمه الله لا يستحق





شكراااااااااااا على المشاركه

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------

